# Erdung bei 600mm² Zuleitung



## Naiba (20 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Erdung eines Verteilerkastens:

  Für eine DC-Verteilung (1000V/1200A) wird in einem großen Klemmenkasten auf der Montageplatte Sammelschienen für DC+, DC- und PE montiert. Als Zuleitung wird für DC+ und DC- jeweils 2x300mm² und für den PE 1x300mm² verwendet. Die Kabel werden über Kunststoffverschraubungen von oben eingeführt. Die Montageplatte wird an 6 M8 Bolzen befestigt, welche selbst am Klemmenkasten angeschweißt sind.

   Nun meine Frage: Müssen Montageplatte und Klemmenkasten jeweils mit 300mm² geerdet werden? Wenn ja, wie setzt man eine Erdung mit diesem großen Querschnitt um? Einzelader? Oder gibt es Erdungsbänder in dieser Größe?

   Danke für eure Hilfe.

PS: Die Türen werden aus EMV-Gründen nur mit Flachbänder geerdet, da zwischen Sammelschienen und Türen noch eine Plexiglas-Abdeckung angebracht wird.


----------



## winnman (20 November 2019)

ich würde eher Konstruktiv arbeiten so dass ein Masseschluss sicher vermieden wird (Isolierplatte auf Montageplatte, Montageplatte ganz weglassen und entsprechende Sammelschienenhalter verwenden, ganzer Kasten aus Kunststoff. . .)

Bleche erden mit 300mm² bei dem Strom kann nicht funktionieren, da brennt es im Fehlerfall riesige Löcher in das Material.


----------



## Naiba (21 November 2019)

Der Ansatz ist nicht schlecht. Zwischen Montageplatte und Sammelschienen eine Kunststoffplatte zu montiren ist kein Problem. Das gesamte Gehäuse muss aber wegen mechanischen Einflüssen von Außen (Prüfstand) aus Stahlblech sein.


----------



## winnman (22 November 2019)

Na dann pflanz doch in den Stahlblechkasten einen Kunststoffkasten rein.

zB.: So Kästen wie die Kabelverteiler aus dem EVU Bereich.


----------

